# Exploring the Ambers



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

One of these went for big bucks (as far as druggists go) on ebay several months ago...a year ago?


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

Another wholesale druggist bottle.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

This is nice and minty, as they say. Don't see these too often.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 13, 2009)

The rarest one in this SF Druggists #3 box:


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 14, 2009)

A Clinton E. Worden...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 14, 2009)

A larger example recently sold on ebay for $63...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 14, 2009)

A later model Broemmel's looking very much like a homÅ“opathic bottle...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 14, 2009)

Western HomÅ“opathic...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 14, 2009)

An older variant Pacific "homeo" bottle with the flared lip...


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 14, 2009)

A headless example of Edwin W. Joy I had for many years before finding a whole example (pictured in another thread).


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 14, 2009)

A Boericke & Runyon variant...


----------



## Lordbud (Jul 22, 2009)

Took a few pictures yesterday but the bottles forum server wouldn't accommodate me.
 Henry J. Martin in yellow-amber.


----------



## Lordbud (Jul 22, 2009)

Unlike the rather plain clear glass examples McDonnell later had produced, this early variant has interesting embossing.


----------



## onekick1 (Jul 22, 2009)

This amber S.F. med will be on ebay in the next few days.


----------



## onekick1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Here it is


----------



## onekick1 (Jul 22, 2009)

This might be a better picture....


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Jul 22, 2009)

jason, i've been watching these med threads, god man! i am very, very impressed! great show! its my first time seeing a lot of those bottles, i thank you.


         rick, i like that bottle, when does it go on?


----------



## onekick1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Quite possibly in the morning
 Thanks!


----------



## glass man (Jul 23, 2009)

VERY,VERY NICE JASON! YOU GOTTA BE PROUD OF THOSE! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Jul 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Lordbud
> 
> An older variant Pacific "homeo" bottle with the flared lip...


    THE EMBOSSING ON THIS ONE IS A LITTLE FUNNY! [] JAMIE


----------



## ktbi (Jul 23, 2009)

Jason...really enjoyed looking at your threads...keep em coming...I have one amber SF druggist that I've had for over 30 years...it's a JJ Mack....Thnks again.....Ron


----------



## junkyard jack (Jul 23, 2009)

Those are some very nice bottles!


----------



## capsoda (Jul 24, 2009)

Here are a few from my neighborhood. Hamilton Russell was a pharmacist in the 1880s to about 1898.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 24, 2009)

There are also DeAlemberte amber meds but they are packed away and I don't have a photo but I do have a local bitters bottle. Tuckers Sarracenia Life Bitters, Mobile Ala.


----------



## Lordbud (Jul 24, 2009)

> Will Buy/Sell/Trade for for Nevada Bottles


 
 When I weeded out my "out of area" bottles a couple years ago on ebay I sold a Dalton, Clifford & Wilson druggist bottle from Reno, Nev.
 It went for over $200 which pretty much shocked me.  My other Reno druggist bottle went for like $12.00. 

 That J.J. Mack Heart Remedy is pretty nice. Mack had the basic square "Wholesale Druggists" bottles, the really nice Indian Sarsaparilla and a bitters as well, if memory serves...


----------



## ktbi (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Jason....I would like to have had a shot at that Dalton, Clifford, and Wilson bottle.  They were only in business for ten years and Wilson took over on his own in 1916.  I have a couple of his solo bottles (N.E. Wilson). Keep me in mind if you ever want to weed out your Nevada bottles. I have several SF bottles and I'd trade almost any of them for a Nevada I don't have.  I was in Goldfield last week and talked to a digger who had five Goldfield bottles available ranging $225 to $425. Before I could strike a deal - his wife mentioned she had promised them to someone else several weeks ago. I may still get a shot at them if he doesn't follow through. They are very difficult to find and are on my list....Ron


----------



## photolitherland (Jul 30, 2009)

Pacific Homo Pharmacy, SF

 Oh man, that is just too good to be true. I bet that bottle is worth quite a bit of money with the pun and all lol


----------



## Lordbud (Aug 4, 2009)

"I bet that bottle is worth quite a bit of money with the pun and all"

 Back some years ago a woman had the good fortune to clean out the basement storage of an older drug store. She was putting up "labeled with contents" bottles of all kinds on ebay which by chance were mostly from large East Coast firms. Then she put up a labeled-with-contents Pacific Homo Pharmacy bottle. Ended up paying $60 for that little sonofagun. That's a record in my book for a 2.5 inch homeo bottle. Turns out I was competing with an Australian homeopathic collector. That was when you could "check out the competition" before ebay hid everyone's Identity and shopping history.


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 5, 2009)

Ron, are you interested in that Reno soda bottle I mentioned before?  The silver state with the embossed miner and mule on it?  Its a good bottle as crown top soda's go.  Somewhere on this site is a picture of it but when I do a search nothing comes up.  I'd be happy to trade it for a San Francisco bottle.


----------



## ktbi (Aug 6, 2009)

Tim....we might be able to make a deal, but I have to look around at what I have.  I'll give you a call sometime soon.  Thnks....Ron


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Lordbud
> 
> This is nice and minty, as they say. Don't see these too often.


 
 Hmmm, check out this vintage business card now up on ebay...so this isn't a druggist bottle after all.


----------



## T D (Sep 2, 2009)

http://freepages.genealogy.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~npmelton/sfbkahn.htm


----------

